# Getting Google Analytics working on your Photo Site



## Brent (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi,

I recently created a photography website:

www.nunukphotos.com

Upon asking in several forums for reviews - including this one - and upon reading other photo website reviews, I have noticed many folks indicate you should be using *Google Analytics* on your site. I have been using this tool for some time now and find it invaluable.

I'm guessing that there are some folks out there who may not know how to install this on their site - *installation is quite easy.*  I have just created a writeup on my blog explaining how to install this on your photography site and why you should do it. I hope you find it useful:

www.stockphotosblog.com

Please let me know if you feel I have left anything out or if you have comments.  If people find this helpful I will do another writeup on Google Webmaster tools (which is pretty important if you are trying to get your site to show up well in Google organic search results).

regards,
brent


----------



## ShaCow (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for sharing your tips, I too use analytics on my more larger sites


----------

